# The difference between a VI control argument vs any other place



## Lord Daknight (Oct 13, 2022)

Anywhere else:
P1: My console is better than yours!
P2 Nuh-uh! Yours sucks!
(Continues for many essays worth of text)

VI control:
P1: Man I sure love my string library that cost me $2000

P2: I don't know, only 23 mics sounds quite limited, and the Legato from G4 to A5 sounds alright but looks a little unrealistic if you analyse the spectral data and compare to live recordings, this new string library that I just preordered for $4000 will totally be better than yours

P1: I don't know... In context mine should work fine...... Uh.....

P2: Just listen to this demo by John Williams, the strings sound so organic here!

P1: oh wow you're right I should totally get this!

I sure love this wholesome non toxic healthy community


----------



## pefra (Oct 28, 2022)

Anywhere else:
P1: I want developers to develop something like NotePerformer that sounds so natural that I get goose bumps!
P2: hmm, okay

VI control:
P1: I want developers to develop something like NotePerformer that sounds so natural that I get goose bumps!
P2: If your music isn't giving you goosebumps, that's not the tools, that's just your music.
P3-100:


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 28, 2022)

Anywhere else:
P1: I want to learn an instrument, but dont know which one.
P2: I would recommend piano.

VI Control:
P1: I am totally new and want to make orchestral music. Which libraries should I buy:
P2: NI K7 + CS, CSS, CSSS, OT MA1, SA SSS, EWQLSO, HZ01, CSSSSSS, ......
P3: n
P2: What is n?


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 28, 2022)

What I learned from VI-C in a nutshell: 

If you don't know what N is you don't need it.*

*Unless there's a glitch in which case you should buy it immediately and ask questions later.


----------



## pefra (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm sure I need N, so please explain to me what it is.


----------



## pefra (Oct 28, 2022)

But I already heard the latest update to N sucks. So, should I get it or not? And what is it, please?


----------



## rudi (Oct 28, 2022)

You don't get N.... N gets you. 
N is like M, but better!


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 28, 2022)

Amateurs! How could anybody take your suggestions seriously, when not one of them features second cowbells?


----------



## pefra (Oct 28, 2022)

rudi said:


> N is like M, but better!


I heard on another forum it's not. Also Hans said so.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Fidelity (Oct 28, 2022)

Other forums: Williams Legato good?
VI-C: Hey guys check out the three priceless vintage synths I chained together to get an 88 key midi controller!


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 28, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> Williams Legato good?


Yeah I don't know... John Williams' legato was good for 1977, but CSS just works


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 29, 2022)

Other fora:
P1. These 2 products match my needs best. Which one do I need?

Other fora answer:
1. What's your budget?

VI-C answer:
1. Both!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 29, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> Yeah I don't know... John Williams' legato was good for 1977, but CSS just works


I agree - scripting has come a long way since 1977!


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 29, 2022)

P1: I’m a beginner and need a library. Which one should I get?

Me: Get BBCSO! It’s wonderful!

@Trash Panda: Don’t listen to Mybad, BBCSO brass sucks. Just get Nucleus.

@muziksculp: ALL OF THEM!!! ALL OF THEM!!!!

@doctoremmet: Something quirky and boutique from a small developer you’ve never heard of perhaps? *adds five additional posts with links*

@Taron: You already have what you need. Just look deep within your soul!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 29, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> @muziksculp: ALL OF THEM!!! ALL OF THEM!!!!


Extremely Accurate


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 29, 2022)

Here - What is wrong with that company charging $50 bucks instead of $300 bucks? That company sucks and something is wrong with them. 

Everywhere else? Look at this awesome deal I got! this company is great!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2022)

pefra said:


> Anywhere else:
> P1: I want developers to develop something like NotePerformer that sounds so natural that I get goose bumps!
> P2: hmm, okay
> 
> ...


I remember that post. That's all Ima say LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> What I learned from VI-C in a nutshell:
> 
> If you don't know what N is you don't need it.*
> 
> *Unless there's a glitch in which case you should buy it immediately and ask questions later.


What I learned from VI-Control:

"No matter how many libraries you have, you need another one or your music will devolve into a senseless pile of goo, and you'll be relegated to the annals of history, unsung, unloved, and poverty-stricken."

Also VI-Control:

"If you're on a budget, you should be able to make music with an old Atari 800 you can snag off eBay for $25. Use Audacity to sample it's output while playing PONG. With just a little effort you should be able to produce full orchestral arrangements with it.

That's what I did when I was first starting out. Use the tools you have. (Geez, wimps!)"


----------



## GtrString (Oct 29, 2022)

N is really X in disguise, and X is only one part of the XY pad. So you need Y, but it can be hard to say what that is if you don't know your N..


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 29, 2022)

Other fora: look at that deal!

VI-C response #1: how does that price compare to BF?

VI-C response #2: no loyalty discount?!? Ban them!

VI-C response #3: they upped the retail prices before doing the discount, let's start a 180 page thread about it and... Don't forget your pitchforks!

VI-C response #4: really wished for Pacific/Synchron Solo Strings/Spitfire to fix bugs/CSSS 1.7/Infinite Strings/second coming of Christ/...


----------



## Jrides (Oct 29, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> P1: I’m a beginner and need a library. Which one should I get?
> 
> Me: Get BBCSO! It’s wonderful!
> 
> ...


Well looks like you won the thread. That was fun.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> P1: I’m a beginner and need a library. Which one should I get?
> 
> Me: Get BBCSO! It’s wonderful!
> 
> ...


Truth!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> What I learned from VI-Control:
> 
> "No matter how many libraries you have, you need another one or your music will devolve into a senseless pile of goo, and you'll be relegated to the annals of history, unsung, unloved, and poverty-stricken."
> 
> ...


In other words:

Composer: "How many libraries do I need?"

VI-C: "One more than you have!"

(That's the classic N+1 conundrum - I hear N may be coming out with an N+1 version, but unfortunately it sucks all available money and system resources because it is essentially an infinity plugin)


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 29, 2022)

me: which piano library should i get

@CGR : all of them

me: *buys all of them, is happy*


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> me: which piano library should i get
> 
> @CGR : all of them
> 
> me: *buys all of them, is happy*


@CGR Craig - one week later: here’s a new piano I’m beta testing *posts demo that assures new developer at least reaches break-even because @SupremeFist, @doctoremmet and @Rudianos preorder said piano, and inspires @Simeon to make a video after which new developer can buy a Lambo and retire*


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @CGR Craig - one week later: here’s a new piano I’m beta testing *posts demo that assures new developer at least reaches break-even because @SupremeFist, @doctoremmet and @Rudianos preorder said piano, and inspires @Simeon to make a video after which new developer can buy a Lambo and retire*


You're on to the cabal! I feel with such a high honor I should get more free libraries than I do. Rubbing two sticks together over here


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hilarious, this thread!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 6, 2022)




----------

